# Post what tackle box you're using.



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Qualifier-370-Tackle-Bag-or-System/product/10203083/


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

CodyW said:


> On the market for a new box. Been looking at the plano guide series. I want to be able to open my hatch and have easy access to the trays without having to pull the whole box out.
> 
> http://m.basspro.com/Plano-Guide-Series-Tackle-Bag/product/180491/


I bought the medium sized one for about $80 at BPS
Its the best tackle box I've ever owned
The rubber feet keep it planted and the bag stays dry with the plastic bottom

I put one of these under the bungee and still on top of the spare storage tray
http://www.basspro.com/Plano-LiquaBait-Locker-Bottle/product/10211186/

The only complaint I have about it is the shoulder strap is huge and that will sit on the deck. Its also mounted below the top zipper which made opening and closing a PIA. I removed the comfort strap and adjusted the strap to more of a carry handle. I also clipped it above the zipper and now its more functional.


Prior to that I was using one of the mini Planos that I had for many years. It could only hold 3 of the small trays. I also had a quantum book for spoons a jigs.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

what he said. Was gifted this box and it's excellent. It's quite large but i love that it's raised of the floor and the rubber feet it stays put like a yeti. Well thought out compartments and holds a phenomenal amount of gear if you don't mind the size.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fits 3 Plano boxes, tube of sunscreen, Donnmar cutters in a sheath, sunglasses in a case all in the main pocket .
2 spools of leader line on side pocket
1 spool Power pro on other side pocket
front pocket has spare hooks, license, Split ring pliers and a few packs of soft plastics.

All for $10.96 from Walmart. Been using it for years without any issues. Fits nicely in a hatch,


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> I bought the medium sized one for about $80 at BPS
> Its the best tackle box I've ever owned
> The rubber feet keep it planted and the bag stays dry with the plastic bottom
> 
> ...


The plastic bottom is what got my attention. All of my previous boxes would get saltwater stains and the bottoms would wear. How does the zippers hold up? The quality of the zippers is another thing I've been looking close to.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Zippers are sturdy but arent the smoothest Ive ever felt. First thing I did when I got it home was rub them down with a stick of chapstick.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-6201-1-Tray-Tackle-Box/47073971

Guys have made fun of me for years, but this is all I use. I found over time having a large tale box in a saltwater environment just meant I'm exposing a bunch of expensive tackle that I won't be using that trip. Mine doesn't have the fold out tray, I have a divided plastic box in it.

I drilled holes in the bottom and rinse it out when I get home letting it dry. I'm able to fit everything I need (leaders, hooks, jigs, a few lures, lead, swivels, pliers.....), and access it quickly. To me large tackle boxes are like most lures these days, they are made to catch anglers, not fish.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

My favorite tackle bag (Flip Pallot blue Mangrove Bag) is not made anymore. I have been experimenting with using dry bags like this 25L Gill bag http://www.linehonors.com/gill-dry-...fdom=adwords&gclid=CI2doeaCtNMCFQ4HhgodEy4CRw . I can put several Flambeau rust resistent tackle trays in it http://www.basspro.com/Flambeau-Tuf...product/2265644/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT_HZB2 . I can put a good selection of bags of my favorite soft plastic baits in it to. Every month I camp out for several days and always get caught in some rain or heavy spray from the water so I need a good waterproof tackle bag to protect my expensive lures. The other advantage of the dry bag is that you can collapse it so not to take up much room plus being it does not have a zipper so you don't have to worry about it rusting.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/MFC-Case-Clear-Large-Foam/dp/B009CVYGRG

Best fly box out there, but the latch tabs are too tall and need to be ground down so they don't come loose inadvertently.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Old blue mangrove brand bag it's like 15 years old and starting to give up I sure hope they still make that bag it's been a good bag.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dammit just read Viking1s post guess I am out of luck on a mangrove bag.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I use an old Jansport backpack with plastic zippers that I've had for almost 20 years. Jansport had a lifetime warranty although I haven't had the need to use it to date. 

@firecat1981 I laughed when I saw your plastic tackle box, I may have had the exact same one as my first tackle box. Don't let anyone change your mind; if it works for you, who cares! You go girl!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

CodyW said:


> On the market for a new box. Been looking at the plano guide series. I want to be able to open my hatch and have easy access to the trays without having to pull the whole box out.
> 
> http://m.basspro.com/Plano-Guide-Series-Tackle-Bag/product/180491/


Then just use a cheap bigger plastic bin. I use a leftover battery box.
Or buy a yeti and rip the lid off.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Keep more at home and less in the boat! I keep my boxes in a closet at home and customize a basic backpack with gear I need for a specific trip. I was tired of bringing all my crap on the boat for a few hours of fishing. Luckily I fish the same waters most days so my backpack is always ready to go with just the leader/lures/hooks that I actually need.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

@yobata I've had that box for about a decade, it's almost time for a new one as this one is pretty weather beaten. I've had $100 boxes, backpacks, plastic bags...... I just keep going back to simple and small.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I use a walmart plastic bin. I put velcro on the bottom so it doesn't slide around in my side compartment. less in the floor of the cockpit is less of a pain in my rear. Simplicity and functional are things I always keep in mind with anything on my boat.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I use a Gander Mtn waterproof duffel bag. No pockets, I hate searching thru pockets. Soft baits are arranged in large ziplocs, other stuff in typical plano or flambeau boxes or various sizes.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Plano speed bag. It opens wide with room for 10-15 bags of soft plastics jigs flouro etc..
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PLANO-FTO-ELITE-4807-20-LARGE-FISHING-SPEEDBAG-WORMFILE-TACKLE-BOX-/302284936944?hash=item46619616f0:g:BPkAAOSwcLxYHo4t&_trkparms=pageci%3A39295593-2701-11e7-960c-74dbd18016bb%7Cparentrq%3A936f255515b0a88f596ae328ffff9b0c%7Ciid%3A11


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Plano does sell this for the angler that needs to bring everything they own
Pictures dont do it justice. You could put your life jackets in it and still have room for all your tackle. Its huge!

http://m.basspro.com/Plano-ZSeries-Tackle-Bag/product/180516/


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Using a Simms tackle bag that came from the Lucerne tourney. Holds gps,spare battery,rain jacket,pants,4 leader wheels,2 plastic boxes with jigs,hooks,etc.boat and trailer regis in a zipped plastic compartment...love it!!!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I use a medium size boat bag from bass pro shops, tackle goes in plano waterproof trays. That way I can take or leave trays based on what type of fishing I plan for the day. Also has size pockets that I keep plastics and leaders, etc in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to show pictures of my tackle boxes but it would take some wide shots. My main bag holds 6-8 big plastic trays and the side pocket's hold hook wallets, boxes of fly's and a small plastic box with hooks and sinkers that comes in handy for my grand sons
The front of the tackle box has a zipper pocket that I keep soft swim baits in ( Z- Man)
The top is a zipper pocket where I keep pliers, sunglasses, sunscreen, gloves, fillet knife and a bag of Redfish lures
My Tarpon fly pack and big yellow bag are another post

I once was in a mortgage banking school and we took a test to see about our personalities. Mine came back as an " Over Preparer"
Ya think!


----------

